# k2 satelite - anyone know anything about this board?



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it is the same board I'm riding right now...green and black with a lunar lander on it? Mine was given to me last year by a friend when my board was stolen and it is about 5 or 6 years old. I've ridden it fast and hard all mountain this winter and started experimenting with small boxes and rails in the park with it. I guess it would be rated on the stiff side as I'm 200+ and it has held me up pretty well. Overall it's not a bad board for someone my size. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

We picked up the board last night, it will need some love as it has some rust on it, but it should be a good learning board, and the price was absurd $35 for the board and a pair of boots too. just need to get bindings and its set.


----------

